# Artesian well



## buck whitetail (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking for a well driller that has experience with artesian wells.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Where???


----------



## buck whitetail (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm sorry that would help. Clinton Co. fowler area.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

We checked into it & were told they're illegal to have drilled in Michigan .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

What is your purpose for drilling an artesian well? Is it for home use or for something like filling a pond? Discharge from an artesian well is controlled. I think you will find that the cost will be higher than it would be for a regular well due to regulations to prevent leakage. Take a look at this document from the state and pay attention to WELL CONSTRUCTION CODE REQUIREMENTS
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/deq/deq-wb-dwehs-wcu-flowwellhandbook_221323_7.pdf


----------



## greydog2000 (Dec 7, 2002)

You will find most drillers in the area are aware of the potential for flowing wells. Again, what is the reason for your question? Do you want a flowing well or do you want a driller to be able to handle it so you don't have one?

As another already said, they will likely cost a bit more due to the additional requirements of the state.


----------

